# Questions to ask the Doctor



## wmw73 (Jan 20, 2015)

My family doctor said nothing was wrong with my labs and said no need for a referral. I found a endocrinologist doctor that will see me without a referral and I made an appointment. First available is in two weeks. I am posting my most recent labs. What questions should I ask and what stands out the most based on the labs? I am also putting together a list of all my symptoms and family history to discuss with the doctor.

12/9/2014

TSH 1.47 .45-4.50

T4 8.7 4.5-12.0

T3 uptake 23 24-39

Free Thyroxine index 2 1.2-4.9

1/9/2015

TSH 2.61 0.45-4.50

Thytoglobulin <1.0 0.0-0.9

TPO Ab 32 0-34

T3 Free, Serum 3.1 2.0-4.4

T4 Free-Direct 1.35 0.82-1.77


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Make a list of your symptoms - also note how long you have had them

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/hypothyroidism/basics/symptoms/con-20021179

Hypothyroidism signs and symptom may include:


Fatigue
Increased sensitivity to cold
Constipation
Dry skin
Unexplained weight gain
Puffy face
Hoarseness
Muscle weakness
Elevated blood cholesterol level
Muscle aches, tenderness and stiffness
Pain, stiffness or swelling in your joints
Heavier than normal or irregular menstrual periods
Thinning hair
Slowed heart rate
Depression
Impaired memory

3/4 of range is goal for FT-4 and FT-3, you are clearly below and closer to low range. As you are aware many doctors feel if you are "in range" then all is good. Not so- we have lived this for a long time and can attest to the necessity of having labs in at least 1/2 and closer to 3/4 of range.



> When to see a doctor
> 
> See your doctor if you're feeling tired for no reason or have any of the other signs or symptoms of hypothyroidism, such as dry skin, a pale, puffy face, constipation or a hoarse voice.
> 
> ...





> Preparing for your appointment
> By Mayo Clinic Staff
> 
> You'll likely start by seeing your family doctor or a general practitioner. In some cases, you may be referred to a doctor who specializes in the body's hormone-secreting glands (endocrinologist).
> ...


Ask directly for a trial dose of levothyroxine to see if your symptoms improve - if you are not symptomatic then I doubt you will be able to get a prescription.

Your levels are low - you may not be aware of the symptoms which is why I listed them.


----------



## wmw73 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks! I have been having problems and symptoms since November 2012. I have a long list of symptoms and all my doctors say "thyroid is fine". I had to beg for the lab test to be ordered. This is the old labs I requested. I just want to feel normal again. I biggest issue is fatigue, gaining over 20 lbs and the stiffness. I am hopeful the new doctor will listen.

11/20/2012

GYN

yearly check

TSH

2.814​
.45-4.50

T4

10​
4.5-12

T3 uptake

26​
24-39

Free thyroxine index

2.6​
1.2-4.9

5/21/2013

Family Doctor

pain

TSH

1.96​
.25-5.0

Free T4

0.75​
.7-1.6

9/19/2014

GYN

yearly check

TSH

2.39​
.45-4.50


----------



## wmw73 (Jan 20, 2015)

I wanted to ask about this result TPO Ab 32 0-34 date 1/9/15

It's high but not out of range. However, it makes me wonder what is going on with my thyroid.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you spoken to your GYN about these results? They ran them - right?

My GYN was the one who listened to me and my "theory " of thyroid dysfunction and suggested to my Primary that I see an Endo.

Start a Excel page of all your lab's with ranges as they do/can change. state symptoms.

I always had this with me and added labs as they were ordered.

Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## wmw73 (Jan 20, 2015)

I have spoken to my GYN many times over the last year. She said I was starting to have menopause symptoms and depression. I cannot take HRT due to a blood clotting issue ( Factor 2) so she put me on Brisdelle for 2 months. This did nothing. GYN then put my on Effoxer. I took this for 3 months and stopped taking the beginning on January. This increased my tiredness. My GYN only tested my TSH when I complained of extreme tiredness. I was told my body is still adjusting to the Hysterectomy (Dec 2013) and she referred me back to my family doctor. I asked about the 25lb weigh gain and was told to try weight watchers. I went home to tears&#8230;. I have started an Excel page and I will bring this to my ENDO appt on Feb 11th. I will be asking for an ultrasound.


----------

